
Upwork Advertises Cheating - asoskm
It has come to my attention that outsourcing company Upwork permits and even advertises services that promote cheating.<p>If you go to Google.Co.Uk and google &#x27;law essay writing service&#x27; you can see Upwork advertises as an essay writing service yet...at the same time, this violates their policies: Seeking, offering, or endorsing any services that violate the academic policies of any educational institution;<p>See: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.upwork.com&#x2F;legal&#x2F;terms-of-use&#x2F;<p>This company is so unethical it is disturbing. They are helping to destroy the integrity of academic institutions worldwide.
======
blister
By itself, law essay writing as a service doesn't seem (to me) as a violation
of their terms of use. There are a lot of use cases for producing web
content/copy for websites, magazines, and the like that have absolutely
nothing to do with education.

As an example, would "business plan writing" be a bad service to offer? What
if an unscrupulous MBA student paid to have someone write a business plan for
a college class?

I think this is mostly a non-issue and it seems like you have a bone to pick
with upwork. What's the real story? Why do you hate them?

~~~
asoskm
Well, an "essay writing service" is a thinly veiled cheating service. It's
intention is to assist students to submit essays they did not right.

Look up the other keywords. It's clear they want to target students.

~~~
blister
And that's where I really think you're missing the point. If I needed someone
to write copy for my website, I'd search using those same terms (and have in
the past).

UpWork is a service that sells workers. You're equating essay with education,
which I think is a false correlation. The reason schools pound on essay
writing so much is because so many professions require competent writers. I'm
an engineer and probably spend 25% of my year writing documents, essays,
proposals, blog posts, and website copy. UpWork may be unethical, but Keyword-
Targeting Advertisements is not a good indicator of that.

~~~
asoskm
Hmm, that's a very narrow, literalist approach. But reading between the lines,
it's clear who they're targeting.

------
dbg31415
It's... Upwork. What did you expect?

It's the flea market of development talent. I'm sure there are a few good
folks on there, but for the most part it's a great example on how commodifying
technical services is just a race to the bottom.

~~~
jerome88
Good point. Upwork loves illegal activities.

------
jerome88
Wow. The levels this company would go to make money. Basically half their site
makes money due to someone being left with their IP infringed.

------
richiepear
hmmm, maybe I am missing something but this just looks like they are promoting
freelance writers - see for yourself here

[https://www.evernote.com/shard/s212/sh/d4ee10d0-2c4c-4c5b-8d...](https://www.evernote.com/shard/s212/sh/d4ee10d0-2c4c-4c5b-8db5-76af746873c6/2b055b55f7f02c50)

